# [ODMP] Clayton County Police Department, Georgia ~ October 18, 2005



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

A Sergeant with the Clayton County Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 18, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17909*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Michael Davis 
*Clayton County Police Department
Georgia*
End of Watch: Tuesday, October 18, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 17 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, October 18, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Sergeant Davis was killed in an automobile accident on Tara Boulevard while on patrol at approximately 0130 hours. His patrol car struck the rear of a pickup truck and flipped several times at the intersection with Valley Hill Road.

Sergeant Davis had served with the Clayton County Police Department for 17 years.

Agency Contact Information
Clayton County Police Department
7911 North McDonough Street
Jonesboro, GA 30236

Phone: (770) 477-3605

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_


----------

